
Twitter : The New “Browser” War? - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2009/02/27/twitter-the-new-browser-war/
======
halo
Not really, because you could take any two products competing against each
other on functionality and proclaim comparisons with the "browser war", no
matter how low the stakes are.

------
djahng
Until Twitter (or Twitter clients) figure out how to, and start making, money,
there is no point in paying attention to or even trying to predict a "war".

